#  Der kleine Patient >   Zahnspange macht Probleme >

## Mary75

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und muss gleich mal eine Frage loswerden. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen. Meine Tochter hat nun seit drei Wochen eine feste Zahnspange. Der Kieferorthopäde hatte uns schon vorgewarnt, dass diese anfangs ein wenig reiben könnte. Nun, das war die Untertreibung des Jahrhunderts! Seit drei Wochen hat meine Maus nun schon einen wunden Mund. Es reibt beinahe überall und die wunden Stellen wollen gar nicht abheilen. Das Essen tut ihr weh und auch sonst macht ihr das echt zu schaffen. Ist das normal, dass der Mund so lange braucht, um sich an die Spange zu gewöhnen? Sollte das alles nicht längts abgeheilt sein? Oder ist die Spange irgendwie falsch eingestellt? Und habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich, wie wir die Wundheilung unterstützen könnten? Bzw. was gegen die Schmerzen hilft? 
Vielen Dank vorab für Eure Hilfe!  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Mary

----------


## josie

Hallo Mary!
Da müßt ihr morgen in der Praxis anrufen und euch einen zeitnahen Termin geben lassen, also nicht erst nä Woche, das was Du schilderst ist nicht akzeptabel.
Da nützt es auch nicht, selber noch weiter herum zu doktern, der Arzt *muß es anschauen*

----------


## EdithMueller

Hallo Mary, 
drei Wochen sind echt ganz schön lang. Lass mal vom Arzt überprüfen, ob man die Drähte nicht noch weiter nach innen biegen kann. Meine Enkeltochter hat auch eine Spange bekommen, die ersten zwei Wochen gab es nur Suppe und Co. Danach wurde es besser, aber sie hat sich immer mal wieder verletzt. 
Wir haben statt dem normalen Wachs ein härteres bekommen, das man auf die Brackets schmieren kann. Nachteil: Das muss man regelmäßig neu auftragen. Hier habe ich den Tipp gesehen, dass man Eiswürfel lutschen soll - das hilft dann im Notfall, gerade wenn es mal etwas härteres Essen gab. Deshalb gab es den Sommer über viel Eis als Nachtisch. Salzwasser-Mundspülungen tun zwar im ersten Moment höllisch weh, aber danach werden die Schmerzen auch besser. 
Alles Gute! 
Viele Grüße
Edith

----------


## Mary75

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Wir waren am Freitag noch einmal in der Praxis und der Arzt hat die Drähte noch einmal nachjustiert. Es hatte wohl tatsächlich nicht ganz gepasst. Neues Wachs hat er uns auch mitgegeben - und das Versprechen, dass übers Wochenende alles besser wird. Ich bin gespannt. Die Maus trägt es tapfer und hat heute sogar schon eine Schnitte verputzt. Es scheint also besser zu werden. Danke für Eure Hilfe! 
Liebe Grüße Mary

----------


## AlexxPP

Das hört sich wirklich ungewöhnlich an. Meine Tochter hatte auch ne Zahnspange und die war anfangs durchaus gewöhnungsbedürftig und hat auch ein wenig gedrückt aber einen wunden Mund hatte sie nie. Ich hoffe deiner Kleinen gehts bald besser. Schau mal hier, das hab ich gefunden, vllt. hilfts dir weiter: Hilfe Zahnspange | SOS - Kieferorthopäde Notdienst Kinder - Problem mit der Zahnspange. 
Wünsche euch alles Gute!

----------


## bronchitosaurus

Ich finde es eh eine Gemeinheit.
Jeder der mal eine Spange hatte wird sich erinnern, dass das richtige Schmerzen sind!
Ich konnte beim Einsetzen oder gar beim Nachziehen für Tage nicht richtig essen (so schmerzhaft war das) und letztendlich oftmals nur um gerade Zähne zu bekommen....
Ich weiß nicht ob das angemessen ist.
(viele Ärzte empfehlen Spangen auch weils dafür Geld gibt, lässt sich immerhin gut abrechnen!)
Also ich würde da hartnäckig bleiben und wenn dein Kind zu stark leidet auch nach Alternativen suchen!

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ...und letztendlich oftmals nur um gerade Zähne zu bekommen....
> Ich weiß nicht ob das angemessen ist.
> (viele Ärzte empfehlen Spangen auch weils dafür Geld gibt, lässt sich immerhin gut abrechnen!)
> Also ich würde da hartnäckig bleiben und wenn dein Kind zu stark leidet auch nach Alternativen suchen!

 also bitte... es ist nachgewiesen, das störungen/fehlstellungen im gebiss für ganz viele beschwerden sorgen, rückenschmerzen, kopf- und nackenschmerzen um nur einiges zu nennen... 
ausserdem führen fehlstellungen auch zu vorzeitige´m zahnverlust...  
und es ist immer einfacher, die probleme bereits im kindesalter zu lösen, da man beim erwachsenen solche fehlstellungen meist nur noch opreativ beheben kann...

----------


## Alfons

Hallo Mary,
wie läuft es mit der Zahnspange? Ist Reibenschmerz vorbei?

----------


## petergro

Lass das mal abchecken und versuche es mal mit Mundknette, damit über Nacht keine Reibung zustande kommt!

----------


## Sinaja

Wie geht es ihr denn jetzt mit der Zahnspange? Ich hoffe, dass sie mittlerweile damit zurecht kommt und die Zahnspange nicht mehr so große Probleme verursacht wie zuvor! Gerade im Mundbereich ist das ja echt unangenehm.

----------


## CleanTech2201

So ein Wunder Mund ist definitiv nicht akzeptabel. In solchen Fällen hilft es nur schnellstmöglich einen Termin zu vereinbaren. Bis dahin sollte die kleine vorsichtig den Mund sauber halten und viel Kamillentee trinken, da die Kamille zumindest beruhigend wirkt und somit den Mund beruhigt und Schwellungen und Wunden im Mund lindert oder zumindest die Schmerzen erträglicher macht. 
Trotzdem muss man schnellstmöglich einen Zahnarzt/Kieferchirurg aufsuchen!

----------

